# Windows 10: Neues OS von Microsoft, Download der Technical Preview in Kürze



## MaxFalkenstern (1. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Neues OS von Microsoft, Download der Technical Preview in Kürze* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Neues OS von Microsoft, Download der Technical Preview in Kürze


----------



## Blasterishere (1. Oktober 2014)

Sieht ganz Schick aus. Würde ich sogar von meinem Win7 aus zu wechseln.


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das Video selten belanglos.
- "Search is back" - häh? es war doch nie weg. Man konnte seit Win 8 Release in der Metro UI lostippen und suchen.
- die Kacheln jetzt an das Startmenü dran zu hängen, finde ich Schwachsinn. Der Vorteil der Metro UI ist ja gerade, daß man die ganze Desktop Fläche zur Verfügung hat und diese nach rechts und links scrollen kann, In die 1 ½ Handvoll ans Startmenü gepappte Icons können nicht ansatzweise die Struktur widerspiegeln, die ich mir jetzt mit der Metro UI zurechtgelegt habe.
- virtuelle Desktops: für berufliche Arbeitsplätze ist das ggfalls sinnvoll, aber ich als Privatnutzer sehe keinen Vorteil gegenüber Alt+Tab. Ebenso wenig kann ich nachvollziehen, was an Fenstern so toll sein soll, die auf ein Viertel der möglichen Anzeigefläche zurecht gestutzt wurden.
- Ja, wir haben's begriffen, es ist nur eine Preview - noch mit technischen Mängeln. Ja. Ja! JA, WISSEN WIR!!!!


----------



## LevArris1 (1. Oktober 2014)

Kommt nach "8" bzw. "8.1" jetzt "10" ?
Also ist Windows 10 quasi Windows 9.

Im Frühjahr wollte ich mir einen neuen Gaming-PC zusammen bauen.
Werd dann mal warten, bis das neue Windows releast wurde.
Egal ob das Kind nun "9" oder "10" heißt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Oktober 2014)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Kommt nach "8" bzw. "8.1" jetzt "10" ?
> Also ist Windows 10 quasi Windows 9.



Ja, die 9 wird ausgelassen.
Zumal die Nummerierung eh quatsch ist, weil Windows 10 ist nicht erst das 10. Windows.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Oktober 2014)

wundert mich, dass noch keiner larry erwähnt hat - ich bin tief enttäuscht!


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

Wäre nach den Good Shit Zyklus jetzt nicht nicht ein gutes Windows drann und sie überspringen es ? ^^


----------



## MisterBlonde (1. Oktober 2014)

Bei Nvidia habe ich erst gelernt, dass nach der 7 die 9 kommt und nun kommt nach der 8 auf einmal die 10? Ihr verwirrt mich.


----------



## Davki90 (1. Oktober 2014)

Mal sehen, ob es besser als Windows 8 wird!


----------



## Sayaka (1. Oktober 2014)

kein Windows 9? meh.... dann wirds wohl nix für die ganzen Cirno fans.....


----------



## AC3 (1. Oktober 2014)

Wäre gut wenn man Win10 ohne Modern UI APPS nutzen könnte da es sowieso keine gibt die gut sind und viele Entwickler gar keine für Windows anbieten.
Den Markt führt nun mal iOS und Android an.

Der einzige Grund auf Windows 10 umzusteigen wird für die meisten wohl DX12 sein... aber dafür benötigt es zunächst mal Spiele.


----------



## Worrel (1. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wäre nach den Good Shit Zyklus jetzt nicht nicht ein gutes Windows drann und sie überspringen es ? ^^


Diese Behauptung habe ich noch nie nachvollziehen können. Das einzige "Shit" Windows war meines Erachtens nach Win ME, die anderen liefen alle für ihre entsprechende Zeit optimal.


----------



## TheClayAllison (1. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt wird einem klar warum Version 9 für 8-Nutzer kostenlos ist. Es ist nur ein Update.


----------



## Emke (1. Oktober 2014)

Hyper-V sehnt sich bei mir schon nach der Tech Preview...


----------



## Orzhov (1. Oktober 2014)

Sieht bisher aus wie Windows 7,5 und das was man bisher an Design gesehen hat spricht mich nicht an, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Enisra (1. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Diese Behauptung habe ich noch nie nachvollziehen können. Das einzige "Shit" Windows war meines Erachtens nach Win ME, die anderen liefen alle für ihre entsprechende Zeit optimal.



naja, nach 98 SE kam ME danach kam XP und dann Vista und dann 7
Leider Vergessen die Trolle das vor 98 SE noch 98 und 95 kamen und nicht verabeiten können, das man auch solche Kreise durchbrechen kann


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

ein Interesante These und man sollte es auch nur als solche sehen, warum man Win 10 anstatt 9
Rumor calls out Windows 95 as the reason Microsoft skipped version 9

Ach ja, wer nutzt noch den alten Krams? Office PCs und Industrie-PCs die irgendeine Hardware steuern


----------



## Mav99 (2. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nach 98 SE kam ME danach kam XP und dann Vista und dann 7


Genaugenommen war Win ME das letzte Windows seiner Art. XP ist der Nachfolger von Windows 2000 und dessen Vorgängerversionen NT 3.x und 4.0... 

Und Vista war keinesfalls ein schlechtes Windows, es hatte nur einen SEHR schlechten Start dank mangelhafter Treiberunterstützung. Daran waren Microsoft UND viele Hersteller Schuld... 
Windows 8 war das erste wirklich schlechte Windows. Nicht weil es in sich schlecht war sondern weil Microsoft das User-Interface umgekrempelt und durch ersatzloses Streichen diverser Features für viele Desktop-User schwer verdaulich gemacht hat statt die Touch-Neuerungen optional, zusätzlich anzubieten.

Windows 10 scheint diesen Fehler zu korrigieren, da es die Desktop-Oberfläche von Windows bis Version 7 mit der Touch-Oberfläche von Windows 8 sinnvoll vereint.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

*facepalm*
Wie so kommt es mir bei Metro so vor, als wenn alle keine MAUS haben oder was soll der Blödsinn wieder mit Touchoberfläche? Das kann man auch über den normalen Desktop behaupten, außer das man zum öffnen da 2 Klicks braucht

 Und Win 8 ist schlecht weil man nach 17 Jahren wagt mal was zu ändern...
WOW, super beleg, man schafft Übersichtlichkeit gegenüber dem Kruschtelmenü und es ist schlecht weil man ne Kachel anklicken musste um auf die Doppelklicktouchoberfläche zu kommen ...
Außerdem ist nicht das System schlecht, viele haben einfach sich nur geweigert objektiv zu sein und es zumindest mal zu testen und nicht nur irgendwelchen Hater irgendwas nachgelabert, die sich auch so Dinge ausgedacht haben wie das es keine Desktop geben und ja, Leute die absichtlich Lügen kann man durchaus mal als Hater bezeichnen

Und was wurde denn bitte schon Groß gestrichen? Spiele? Die kann man sich alle noch zusätzlich runterladen
DVD Maker?
Windows Media Center?

Ein Blick in den Windows Store und man hat 20 bessere Programme


----------



## Worrel (2. Oktober 2014)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Windows 8 war das erste wirklich schlechte Windows. Nicht weil es in sich schlecht war sondern weil Microsoft das User-Interface umgekrempelt und durch ersatzloses Streichen diverser Features für viele Desktop-User schwer verdaulich gemacht hat statt die Touch-Neuerungen optional, zusätzlich anzubieten.


Das User Interface wurde umgekrempelt? Interessant. 
Ist das der Grund, daß ich Win 8.1 bis auf das Starten von Programmen absolut identisch zu Win Vista bediene?

Und welche Features wurden denn gestrichen? Gut, das Media Center gibt's nur noch als DLC. (Was man sich aber bei Release noch eine begrenzte Zeit kostenlos runterladen konnte. Genutzt habe ich das - _lass mich nachzählen _... - nie. )

Es stimmt, das Reinwischen der Charm Bar oder das runterwischen von Apps funktioniert auf einem Tablet _besser _- auf dem Desktop verwendet man halt Tastaturkürzel (Win+C, Alt+F4) und schon ist das Argument null und nichtig.

Und die Metro UI - der neue Startmenu Skin - ist in meinen Augen wesentlich sinnvoller als das verschachtelte Startmenü, welches ich privat schon ein oder mehrere halbe Jahrzehnte lang nicht mehr benutzt habe, weil Taskbar Verknüpfungen schneller sind. Insofern finde ich es wesentlich praktischer, die mit Windows 8 auf einen eigenen Bildschirm auslagern zu können.

Wenn man es sich entsprechend einrichtet, sieht man von der Metro UI während einer Windows Session exakt gar nichts.



> Windows 10 scheint diesen Fehler zu korrigieren, da es die Desktop-Oberfläche von Windows bis Version 7 mit der Touch-Oberfläche von Windows 8 sinnvoll vereint.


Sinnvoll ist relativ.  Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Sinn darin, jetzt so eine Winzfläche (im Vergleich zum ganzen Bildschirm) an das Startmenü zu pappen.


----------



## conaly (2. Oktober 2014)

Habs gestern mal in der VM installiert. Läuft ansich sehr gut, hat auch gleich mein Windows 8 Profil importiert (inklusive Hintergrundbild xD). Die neue Startleiste ist eine gelungene Erweiterung. Hab die zwar nicht vermisst, aber mehr Möglichkeiten zu haben ist immer gut. Manches Einstellungen waren zwar nicht sofort zu finden, aber das ist ja eigentlich bei sogut wie jedem Windows gewesen, dass es kleine Umgewöhnung braucht. Und da bei mir sowohl Vista, als auch 7 und 8 einwandfrei liefen bzw. laufen, werd ich wohl auch recht schnell umsteigen.


----------



## thisisnotagame (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin begeistert...
Zu windows10 die tiles des Startmenus lassen sich unpinnen,  wenn man dies macht hat man gar keine tiles mehr.
Und mit einem simplen klick auf die Taskleiste/Eigenschaften entdeckt der "Benutzer" einen Reiter  der sich Startmenu nennt 
wo sich das WIN8 Startmenu wieder einschalten lässt was ich persönlich dem kleinen bevorzuge.
Wer sich Windows10 Tech preview angeguickt hat oder mal wenigstens ein video von winfuture geschaut hat oder es wenigstens mal 5 minuten getestet hätte bevor wie bei win8 ohne erfahrung zu heulen würde das wissen.
Ein Kommentar wie: WIn8.1 identisch zu vista bedienen... das liegt wohl eher am Benutzer der vor dem PC sitzt und eines der schlechtesten BS mit einem der fortschrittlichsten vergleicht.
Da es nur eine TP ist und die GUI noch weiter verändert wird wie bei der Konferenz gesagt wurde bin ich gespannt auf die DP und CP. Soweit bin ich mit der Bedienung zufrieden finde es toll das man die WIn8 nutzer nicht aus lässt mit dem großen Startmenu was um einiges einfacher und übersichtlicher ist.
Die Multi Desktop funktion ist dann wirklich nützlich wenn man mehrere Programme und nur einen Monitor am laufen hat.( Und ja es ist wesentlich besser mehrere Desktops zu haben alst Alt-Tab zu nutzen denn so hat man eine direkte übersicht wenn man pinned ^_~ also gar nicht so dumm wie einige hier denken es steigert die produktivität immens.


----------



## USA911 (2. Oktober 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Bin begeistert...
> Zu windows10 die tiles des Startmenus lassen sich unpinnen,  wenn man dies macht hat man gar keine tiles mehr.
> Und mit einem simplen klick auf die Taskleiste/Eigenschaften entdeckt der "Benutzer" einen Reiter  der sich Startmenu nennt
> wo sich das WIN8 Startmenu wieder einschalten lässt was ich persönlich dem kleinen bevorzuge.
> ...




Dennoch frage ich mich, warum sollte ich ein Betriebssystem für einen Desktop PC kaufen, was hauptsächlich für Mobile Geräte entwickelt wurde. Da wird meiner Meinung nach potential für Desktoprechner liegen gelassen.
Spekulation meinerseits: Das erkennt man an der schwachen Datenverarbeitungsleistung.

Ergänzung: Ups verlesen am frühen Morgen, hab Win 8 gelesen, aber hast ja über Win 10 geschrieben. Bezieht sich auf Win 8 + 8.1


----------



## thisisnotagame (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich arbeite tag täglich mit win8.1 hier auf der arbeit ich bin einer der wenigen der win8.1 windows7 vorzieht weil es gerade kompatibel mit mobilen Geräten ist.
Das Betriebssystem  lässt mich schneller Programme ausfindig machen die ich brauche nicht das ich das ganze auch in Windows7 mit shortcuts machen könnte nur kann ich hier ganz und bequem winkey+q das Prog mit wenig eingaben finden bzw. per winkey sehen ob ich neue E-Mails habe wie das wetter ist und welche Neuigkeiten es gibt. Es ist Geschmacks Sache. Ebenso ist syncing um vieles einfacher.
Jedenfalls wird Windows10 ebenfalls für meherer geräte entwickelt aber wird nicht so steif ausgerichtet sein und wird weniger 3rd Party progs brauchen. Auf windows8 kannst Du beipielsweise mit ModernMix und Start8 ein Windows7 erschaffen mit dem es sich arbeiten lässt. ( wer das möchte ) Man profitiert dann über die verbesserte Kernel und weniger Anforderungen des Betriebssystems was Office computern eine längere Lebensdauer verschafft ohne das diesie eventuell upgraden müssten, da windows8 nicht so Ressourcen lastig ist.
Windows 8 ist gefühlt schneller und sicherer als sein Vorgänger,
Das Betriebssystem ist nicht nur für touch eingabe entwickelt ich nutze auch maus und Tastatur es macht für mich keinen unterschied ob ich ein program per swipe beende oder einen close button drücke.
WIndows10 hingegen hat optional diese features integriert und fragt ob es touch benutzen soll oder nicht. Diese frage lässt sich aber auch deaktivieren.
Wie bereits geschrieben musst du nichts an startmenu pappen es ist optional und lässt sich unpinnen das heißt du hast wenn du keine Tiles möchtest ein sauberes startmenu ohne Tiles oder kannst das große Startmenu auf rufen indem du die option in der Taskleiste wählst.
Tiles sind nützlich selbst in dem windows7 artigen startmenu  da du direkt Informationen erhalten kannst ob neue mails da sind oder nicht was zusätzliches aktualisieren von outlook und co verringert somit ist es praktisch und ergibt sehr großen Sinn.
Es geht in der Technical Preview auch darum Konzernen zu zeigen das man auf Produktivität baut.
Es wird aber definitiv mehrere Geräte unterstützen was heut zu tage auch der richtige weg ist.Was vielen nicht passt weil sie ein Betriebssystem für den Desktop haben wollen, was ich nicht verstehe da windows8 genau das liefert + die zusätzliche option mit meheren Geräten ein und das selbe System zu nutzen.
Ich denke eher das es an der GUI ( Metro Start gelegen hat das windows8 nicht so populär wurde wie sein Vorgänger + an vielen Pros die unsinnige videos über die schlechte bedienbarkeit machten welche vergleichbar mit den "bend feature" vom iphone 6 sind.)
Den meisten denen ich zeigte wie windows8 funktioniert und wie praktisch es eigentlich ist haben auch den wechsel gemacht und profitieren beispielsweise in games von windows8. 
PS schwache Datenverarbeitsungsleistung was meinst du bitte damit ?


----------



## Worrel (2. Oktober 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Ein Kommentar wie: Win8.1 identisch zu vista bedienen... das liegt wohl eher am Benutzer der vor dem PC sitzt und eines der schlechtesten BS mit einem der fortschrittlichsten vergleicht.


a) OK, dann mal Butter bei die Fische: 
Was ist denn jetzt konkret schlecht/fortschrittlich bei Vista/Win 8?

b) Was will denn der durchschnittliche Benutzer von seinem OS? Der Großteil dürfte doch zufrieden sein, wenn es phne Abstürze läuft, man Dateien verwalten und Programme damit starten kann.


----------



## thisisnotagame (2. Oktober 2014)

Kein gutes Syncing keineVM ohne 3rd Party apps, höhere/Schlechtere Ressourcen Verbrauch/Verwaltung,einerseits schlechtere Stabilität was mittlerweile nach etlichen Patches wohlbeseitigt wurde, Treiber Support, Performance bei Spielen, Produktivität ,sowieSicherheit und nochmals Sicherheit 

Denke der durchschnittliche Nutzer legt Wert darauf ob seine Daten Sicher sindwie flott seine Maschine läuft und was er dafür aus dem Klingelbeutel investierenmuss.
Das variiert von Benutzer zu Benutzer 
Wenn man bereits den erscheinungspreis in Betracht zieht ist windows8 deutlichgünstiger zu 1/6 dem Preis und bat/bietet wesentlich mehr beim Start als esVista jemals konnte.

Versuch mal Vista auf einem ähnlichen System laufen zu lassen
Dell Inspiron 6000

1.6Ghz Intel Pentium M centrino (533MHz FSB)

2 GB 533Mhz DDR2 RAM

15.4" WSXGA+ (1680x1050) display 
128 MB ATI Mobility X300 video chip

160GB 5400rpm HD

1st gen NEC Dual Layer DVD burner

Intel Pro 2100 b/g WiFi

Und sag mir ob es stabil und flott läuft.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Dennoch frage ich mich, warum sollte ich ein Betriebssystem für einen Desktop PC kaufen, was hauptsächlich für Mobile Geräte entwickelt wurde. Da wird meiner Meinung nach potential für Desktoprechner liegen gelassen.
> Spekulation meinerseits: Das erkennt man an der schwachen Datenverarbeitungsleistung.



Warum lügst du?
Kein Wunder wenn man sich immer wieder die gleichen Lügen erzählt das man sich einbildet 8 wäre schlecht
Tolle herleitung, Win8 sieht aus wie die Mobile Version -> Win8 muss für Mobile geräte entwickelt worden sein


----------



## USA911 (2. Oktober 2014)

*Enisra, langsam reicht es mit Dir! Mich zubezichtigen das ich lüge ist Verleumdung!!!! Denn mach Dir mal bewusst was eine Lüge ist. Denn eine Lüge setzt Vorsatz voraus!!!!*




Enisra schrieb:


> Warum lügst du?
> Kein Wunder wenn man sich immer wieder die gleichen Lügen erzählt das man sich einbildet 8 wäre schlecht
> Tolle herleitung, Win8 sieht aus wie die Mobile Version -> Win8 muss für Mobile geräte entwickelt worden sein



Dann lese Dir doch mal genau die Herstellerseiten durch. Alleine auf (Die wichtigsten Fragen - Microsoft Windows) findest Du folgenden Hinweis: " 
*Wie erhalte ich Windows 8.1?*



Holen Sie sich ein neues Tablet oder einen neuen PC
                   Das neue Windows ist auf einer Vielzahl an neuen, dünnen und leichten Tablets und PCs  vorhanden – passend zu Ihrem Budget und Lifestyle. Wenn Sie Windows XP  oder Windows Vista verwenden, empfehlen wir Ihnen eine neues Tablet oder  einen neuen PC – so können Sie Windows optimal nutzen. Wenn Sie sich  schon eine Weile keinen neuen PC mehr gekauft haben, werden Sie  möglicherweise überrascht sein, wie günstig einige der neuen Geräte  sind."

Und ich lese da nicht, das es da auf den Unterschied von Win8 und _Windows Phone 8 gemacht wird.

_Oder hier (Funktionen von Windows) : 

*"Multitasking mit Apps*

                          Entscheiden Sie mit Windows 8.1  selbst, wie Sie arbeiten möchten. Dank Multitasking können Sie auf  allen PCs und Tablets mit Windows Dinge schneller erledigen. Rufen Sie  beim Chatten mit Freunden bei Skype einen Wikipedia-Artikel auf und  zeigen Sie, dass Sie recht haben. Oder sehen Sie sich ein Musikvideo an,  während Sie an Ihrer Bewerbung arbeiten. Abhängig von der  Bildschirmgröße können Sie bis zu vier Apps gleichzeitig anzeigen.            "

Oder hier: (Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows) "Optimiert für die neue Generation sehr dünner und leichter PCs mit Toucheingabe"

So und jetzt lüge ich warscheinlich auch, wenn ich sage das Microsoft bewusst und gewollt hat, das sein Betriebssystem auf all seinen geräten Betrieben werden kann, das in der Kernstruktur einiges gleich ist und, daher der schwerpunkt auf den Mobilengeräten liegt (Laptop ist auch ein mobiles Gerät!)


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du nicht als Lügner bezeichnet werden willst, warum erzählst du dann welche?
Das hast du dir alleine selbst zuzuschreiben und das wird auch nicht besser wenn man hier solche Abstrusen Auslegungen der Produktbeschreibungen macht
Grade weil die MS PR Abteilung auch so nen guten Job macht *hust* Xbone-PK anyone?


----------



## USA911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Auslegung? Microsoft schreibt das auf seiner Offizielen Seite das Win8 für PC mit Toucheingabe und Tablets ist.

Aber lebe Du in Deiner Welt und lass Dir gesagt sein, pass mit Deinen Verleumdungen auf!!!!


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

ja, weil das GUI auch soviel über den Unterbau aussagt


----------



## thisisnotagame (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe das Gezanke nicht.
Es ist doch offensichtlich das man versucht ein Betriebssystem für alle Geräte zu schaffen das diese besser Daten miteinander austauschen können ohne das der Nutzer 6 verschiedene arten >UI lernen muss.
Macht das ein Betriebssystem deshalb schlecht ? Nein 
Ist ein Betriebssystem schlecht wenn es touch freundlich aufgebaut ist- kommt darauf an ob man einem non touch desktop sitzt oder an einem Touch tablet
Jedenfalls versuchen sie jetzt in Windows10 die option zu geben wer das nicht möchte kann es abschalten oder sich fragen lassen sobald ein pen oder ein touch fähige eingabe erkannt wird.
Ich persönlich finde das super... Wer das nicht möchte bleibt halt auf non touch mouse keyboard. Das Betriebssystem wird dadurch ja auch nicht schlechter bietet einem jedoch die option falls man sich ein neues gerät kauft.
Von daher wäre es Entschuldigung BLÖD diesen weg als schlecht zu bezeichnen.
So sehe ich das ganze


----------



## Mav99 (2. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das User Interface wurde umgekrempelt? Interessant.
> Ist das der Grund, daß ich Win 8.1 bis auf das Starten von Programmen absolut identisch zu Win Vista bediene?



Wenn Du Win8.x identisch zu Vista bedienen kannst hast Du entweder zusätzliche Software installiert oder kratzt bei dem Betriebssystem nur an der Oberfläche:
- Das Startmenü wurde ohne Grund entfernt. Für manche mag der Startscreen besser sein, aber wenn man nicht nur ein paar Programme installiert hat wird der entweder extrem unübersichtlich oder man muss sehr viel Arbeit in ständiges Aufräumen investieren. In meinem Win7 Startmenü haben Programme über 1200 Icons in über 400 Ordnern angelegt. Komplexe Programmpakete haben halt oft mehr als nur ein, zwei Icons. Da kommen mit Dokumentation, Beispielen und Tools gerne mal höhere zweistellige Iconzahlen zusammen. Das Win7 Startmenü lässt sich vergrößern und automatisch sortieren und ist somit sehr übersichtlich um auch ohne Kenntnis des konkreten Namens über die Verzeichnisstruktur selten genutzte Dinge zu finden.  
1200+ Icons im Startscreen - ohne Eben zur Gruppierung - sind unbrauchbar... 

- Dem neuen UI merkt man an das es vor allem auf Touch-Bedienung ausgelegt ist und Maussteuerung eher eine Notlösung ist. DIe Charm-Bars passen nicht wirklich zum Prinzip der Windows-UI und die Hotspots in den Ecken sind bestenfalls unpraktisch. Auf einem normalen Rechner mit einem Monitor mag das ja noch einigermaßen gehen, bei mehreren Monitoren wird das wegen der Distanzen schon sehr albern und in einer VM im Fenster sind die Hotspots extrem nervig. Windows 8.1 hat einiges für Maus-User verbessert aber die grundlegenden Probleme bleiben. 

- Die Metro-Apps bringen einen ständigen Bruch der Bedienung. Fullscreen Apps mit riesigen Bedienelementen und auch ansonsten unendlich viel Platzverschwendung passen nicht zu einem Desktop. Zudem reißen diese Apps einen ständig wieder aus dem Desktop heraus. Und da Microsoft unnötiger weise Optionen aus dem Control-Panel in die PC-Settings App verlagert hat kann man die Apps auch nie ganz vermeiden. 

Das soll nicht heißen, das die "Metro"-UI in sich schlecht ist. Sie ist für Touch-Geräte sogar ganz nett. Nur gibt es so gut wie keine Windows Touch Geräte und Microsoft hat hier mit eigenen Geräten und einer aufgezwungenen, für die meisten User unnötigen neuen Oberfläche mit Gewalt versucht Tablet-User zu Windows zurück zu holen. Dabei haben sie vergessen das Windows meist auf PCs mit einem VÖLLIG anderen Nutzerprofil als bei Tablets und Telefonen läuft. Wäre diese neue Oberfläche optional gewesen, gerne auch als Voreinstellung, wäre sie kein Problem. Als Zwang aber macht sie Windows 8.x für viele, die mit dem Rechner mehr machen als nur ein bisschen Spielen, Surfen und gelegentlich mal 'ne Textverarbeitung starten, ziemlich unbrauchbar. Daher die harsche Kritik. Die gab es zudem bereits im Vorfeld aber Microsoft hat sie komplett ignoriert und daran festgehalten es besser zu wissen als alle anderen. Sie mussten es auf die harte Tour lernen. 


Windows 10, das ich in der aktuellen Version inzwischen ein paar Stunden ausprobiert habe, zeigt das sie einiges verstanden haben. Aber leider noch nicht genug:

- Das neue Startmenü ist besser als der Startscreen aber es fehlt gegenüber Windows 7 die wichtige Option zum sortieren der All Programs/All Apps Liste. Kann allerdings sein, das die Liste immer automatisch sortiert wird. Dann fehlt einigen sicher die Option das zu deaktivieren um sie manuell zu sortieren wie es im Win7 Startmenü ebenfalls möglich war. 
- Das Design, konkret die Farben des Startmenüs sind eine Katastrophe. Das Startmenü läßt sich nicht direkt einstellen, es basiert auf der Fenster-Rahmen-Farbe und ist immer deutlich dunkler als diese. Der weiße Hintergrund der Listen im Win7 Startmenü war DEUTLICH besser. 
- Die Kacheln im Startmenü gefallen mir persönlich auch nicht. Zu groß oder zu klein. Icon + Text wäre mir SEHR viel lieber. Und man bekommt sie im Moment nicht auf eine Spalte reduziert, sie ordnen sich im Moment immer zweispaltig an, selbst wenn man nur zwei oder drei Kacheln hat. Lästig. 

- Die Apps laufen jetzt im Fenster, was den Bruch der Bedienung stark reduziert aber bisher starten sie immer maximiert und merken sich auch die Einstellung nicht wenn man das Fenster danach verkleinert. Zudem tauchen die Apps wie normale Programme in der Liste auf, lassen sich aber nicht so deinstallieren. Es gibt eine Option zum entfernen per Rechtsklick oder über die App-Liste in der PC-Settings-App. D.h. auch das man die Nutzung der Apps nach wie vor nie komplett umgehen kann. Beim Feedback gibt es schon eine viel unterstützte Anfrage die Apps im Startmenü wenigstens in einen Ordner zu sortieren um den Mischmasch mit normalen Desktop-Programmen zu vermeiden. Ich würde mir zudem wünschen das man sie auch über die normale Programmliste deinstallieren könnte. Und ich würde mir wünschen das Windows zumindest bei der manuellen Installation nachfragt welche der Apps man überhaupt installieren möchte. Da die meisten für mich sinnlosen Apps aber Microsoft Dienste hervorheben sollen wird das kaum passieren. 
- Die Apps skalieren im Fenster nicht sondern haben meist minimale Höhe und Breite. Sie passen sich nur durch weglassen von Elementen der Fenstergröße an. Das macht die Nutzung im Fenster teilweise ziemlich sinnlos. 

- Das neue Search Icon in der Taskleiste auf dem Desktop startet eine App, kein Desktop-Programm. Sie zeigt beim Klicken ungefragt News-Meldungen von Microsofts Bing-Suchmaschine an und man kann weder diesen Blödsinn noch die Suche im Internet über Bing deaktivieren oder beeinflussen. Das Ding ist ganz klar darauf ausgelegt die Nutzung von Bing zu forcieren. Für mich komplett nutzlos wobei man im Moment nicht mal das Icon deaktivieren oder verschieben kann. Die Möglichkeit diese Icons zu entfernen ist zum Glück eine der Top-Wünsche im bisherigen Feedback. 

- Das Control Panel enthält nach wie vor nicht mehr alle Optionen, man ist immer noch gezwungen völlig sinnlos zusätzlich die PC-Settings App zu verwenden. So kann man z.B. Einstellungen der Benutzerkonten im Control Panel machen, neue Konten aber nur in der Settings-App anlegen. (Natürlich geht das nach wie vor auch über die Management-Konsole aber das dürften viele User nie finden.) Besser wäre wenn man im Desktop-Betrieb ALLES über das Control-Panel machen könnte und im Touch-Betrieb so viel wie irgend möglich über die Settings-App. Die kann man wahlweise natürlich auch jederzeit im Desktop-Betrieb verwenden. Es stört nur, das man das teilweise immer noch muss... 

- Window-Snap zum Andocken von Fenstern merkt sich die alte Fenstergröße nicht mehr. Unter Win7 bekommen Fenster beim "Abdocken" ihre alte Größe zurück, unter Win10 im Moment nicht mehr. Kleines Detail, eigntlich unwichtig aber ist mir irgendwie negativ aufgefallen. 
- Der Fensterrahmen ist nur noch einen Pixel breit. Dafür gibt es einen dezenten Schatten um das gesamte Fenster. Der sehr dezente Schatten ist jetzt damit praktisch der Bereich in dem man die Fenstergröße mit der Maus verändert. Optisch durchaus nett aber gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man effektiv außerhalb des eigentlichen Fensters klicken muss um dessen Größe zu ändern. Rahmengröße und Schatten lassen sich auch nicht mehr anpassen. Die individuelle Anpassung einzelner Fensterelemente ist ebenfalls nicht mehr möglich. Persönlich gefällt mir Aero nach wie vor DEUTLICH besser als der flache Win8 Look den Win10 bis jetzt weitgehend übernommen hat. 

- In der Navigationsleiste im Explorer gibt es jetzt zu Favoriten, Laufwerken, Netzwerk, etc.  noch feste Punkte "Home" und "OneDrive". Diese lassen sich nicht ausblenden. Ich hoffe das geht zumindest per Registry. Home, ganz oben ist nutzlos und das Cloud-Laufwerk OneDrive WILL ich genauso wenig nutzen wie HomeGroups. Unter "Computer" werden zudem Media Server angezeigt!? Für meinen Geschmack gehören die eher zu "Network", aber man kann sie zumindest aus der Liste entfernen...

- SEHR positiv ist mir im Moment vor allem die neue Kommandozeile aufgefallen, die ENDLICH Copy and Paste per Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V beherrscht.  

Man merkt vielem den Beta Status an und viele der oben genannten "Probleme" können sich bis zum Release natürlich noch ändern. Ich hoffe Microsoft meint es ernst und hört wirklich auf das Feedback. Insgesamt ist Windows 10 im derzeitigen Zustand zwar ein deutlicher Fortschritt gegenüber Windows 8x aber es fehlt noch so einiges und Windows 7 ist für mich nach wie vor die bessere, rundere Wahl. Mal schauen, wie sich das in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.

"Unter der Haube" ist mir ansonsten nichts aufgefallen was es nicht auch unter Win8 schon gab wobei diese Betrachtung in einer VM natürlich immer etwas eingeschränkt ist. Alles in allem gibt es nach wie vor leichte Vorteile gegenüber Win7 aber auch nach wie vor nichts was einen Umstieg wirklich nötig machen würde. Mit DX12 kann sich das natürlich für Spieler schnell ändern...


----------



## Worrel (2. Oktober 2014)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Win8.x identisch zu Vista bedienen kannst [dann] kratzt [du]bei dem Betriebssystem nur an der Oberfläche:


Wie wahrscheinlich >90% aller Windows User auch.

Des weiteren bezog ich mich auf den Desktop ohne die Metro/Modern UI.



> - Das Startmenü wurde ohne Grund entfernt. Für manche mag der Startscreen besser sein, aber wenn man nicht nur ein paar Programme installiert hat wird der entweder extrem unübersichtlich oder man muss sehr viel Arbeit in ständiges Aufräumen investieren. In meinem Win7 Startmenü haben Programme über 1200 Icons in über 400 Ordnern angelegt. Komplexe Programmpakete haben halt oft mehr als nur ein, zwei Icons. Da kommen mit Dokumentation, Beispielen und Tools gerne mal höhere zweistellige Iconzahlen zusammen. Das Win7 Startmenü lässt sich vergrößern und automatisch sortieren und ist somit sehr übersichtlich um auch ohne Kenntnis des konkreten Namens über die Verzeichnisstruktur selten genutzte Dinge zu finden.
> 1200+ Icons im Startscreen - ohne Eben zur Gruppierung - sind unbrauchbar...


Und wie viele dieser Shortcuts brauchst du tatsächlich?
Beispiel Java, da habe ich im Startmenü Ordner:
- About Java
- Auf Updates prüfen
- Besuchen Sie Java.com
- Configure Java
- Get Help

davon brauch ich keinen einzigen.

oder MP3 Tag:
- MP3tag(.exe)
- MP3tag deinstallieren
- MP3tag Hilfe
- MP3tag Webseite
- Neu in dieser Version

Davon brauche ich nur den Link auf die .exe. Analog verhält es sich mit diversen anderen Ordnern, so daß ich von den 434 .lnks meines Startmenu Ordners nur ~80 in der Metro/Modern UI habe. Diese habe ich dann in Kategorien wie Games, Music, Office, Video ... sortiert. Noch ein Pluspunkt: Da die Metro/Modern UI nur eine gefilterte Ansicht des Startmenu Ordners ist, kann ich da problemlos Links verschieben, wie es mir paßt. Mache ich das im Standard Startmenü, werden entsprechende Verknüpfungen beim Deinstallieren nicht mehr gefunden und verbleiben daher als Dateileichen.



> Wäre diese neue Oberfläche optional gewesen, gerne auch als Voreinstellung, wäre sie kein Problem. Als Zwang aber macht sie Windows 8.x für viele, die mit dem Rechner mehr machen als nur ein bisschen Spielen, Surfen und gelegentlich mal 'ne Textverarbeitung starten, ziemlich unbrauchbar.


Was macht man denn täglich Großartiges am Betriebssystem?
Ein Betriebssystem ist doch dafür da, als Schnittstelle zwischen Programmen und Hardware zu fungieren. Natürlich kann man jede Menge mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Blödsinn damit machen. Aber meistens dürfte das so aussehen: man richtet einmal bei der Installation Treiber, Netzwerk-, Update Einstellungen und Ähnliches ein, danach hält sich das Beschäftigen mit dem Betriebssystem an sich doch eher in Grenzen und es wird quasi zum Programmstarter degradiert.



> - Das neue Startmenü ist besser als der Startscreen


Die Metro/Modern UI ist besser als jegliches Startmenü.


----------



## Demens (3. Oktober 2014)

Es ist immer wieder amüsant zu lesen welches Windows das bessere sein soll. Was ich aber nicht verstehe wenn Windows so toll ist wieso laden dann 99% sich den "kostenlosen" Firefox oder "Chrome" herrunter ? wieso braucht man Virenscanner und ne Firewall ?
Im Prinzip ist es egal ob man Win98 oder Win10 verwendet unsicher bleibt unsicher ....  
Ich denk mir das M$ scheiß egal ist ob man mit Win zu recht kommt oder nicht (Metro oberfläche in oder her) die wollen nur Geld sehen. 
Und Leute wenn ihr euch was nicht passt am System macht es doch besser, steht ja jeden frei sein eigenes System zu Programmieren. Und wenn zb. Win8.1 so scheiße ist wieos kauft ihr euch das dann ??? Mal gucken was Win10 so bringt ...


----------



## Worrel (3. Oktober 2014)

Demens schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe wenn Windows so toll ist wieso laden dann 99% sich den "kostenlosen" Firefox oder "Chrome" herunter ?


Weil "Betriebssystem" und "Anwendungsprogramme" was völlig anderes sind?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil "Betriebssystem" und "Anwendungsprogramme" was völlig anderes sind?



ich versteh den bezug überhaupt nicht. was hat denn der browser mit dem os zu tun?


----------



## Demens (3. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil "Betriebssystem" und "Anwendungsprogramme" was völlig anderes sind?


Stimmt der IE wurde ja nicht mehr 100% verknüpft mit dem BS ... 

Aber dann müssten wir auch die Metro Oberfläche hier bemängeln ist ja auch nur ein Anwendungsprogramm und hat nichts mit dem "Betriebssystem" zu tun.
Wie man ja sehen kann bei Mac oder bei Linux braucht man ja keine Oberfläche um ein Betriebssystem zu bedienen.

Also dann lasst uns mal über das Windows "Betriebssystem" mal reden und "nicht" über die Oberfläche wie toll und scheiße ist. (Den Geschmäcker sind verschieden).
Den bis jetzt was hier so gelesen habe, beschäftigen sich die Leute nur mit der Oberfläche was auch nur ein Anwendungsprogramm ist und Null über das System aussagt.
Man könnte auch (wenn man zu viel Freizeit hat) so ne Metro Oberfläche auch für Win98 basteln und wäre es dann besser geworden ? 



Soweit ich mich entsinne müssten wir ja jetzt beim Windows 10 auf die Version 6.3 NT oder 6.4 NT Kernel kommen.
Wie zufrieden sind den die Leute mit dem neuen "ReFS (Resilient File System)" was ja "NTFS" ablöschen soll. Ist ja sein Win8 bestanteil. Bringt es echt mehr Power ? Immerhin ist ja NTFS (glaub ich) über 20 Jahre schon alt.
Wo genau sind jetzt die Unterschiede zu finden zwischen Win7 und Win10 ? Außer auf Optischen Punkt wieder herum zu reiten ? Was kann da mein Windows Betriebskern kann es was mehr und wenn ja was ?


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2014)

Demens schrieb:


> Wie man ja sehen kann bei Mac oder bei Linux braucht man ja keine Oberfläche um ein Betriebssystem zu bedienen.


Ein Betriebssystem *ohne *Oberfläche hätte man nur, wenn man lediglich durch Tastenkombinationen Programme öffnen könnte und außerhalb der Programme *nichts *wäre: kein Kontextmenü, keine Task- oder Menübar, keine Vorschau beim Umschalten zwischen Programmen, keine Verknpfungen oder Papierkorb auf dem Desktop, ...



> Man könnte auch (wenn man zu viel Freizeit hat) so ne Metro Oberfläche auch für Win98 basteln und wäre es dann besser geworden ?


Im Vergleich Startmenu vs Metro/Modern UI: Ja. Jedoch möchte ich heutzutage nicht meht soviele BlueScreens und Neuinstallationen haben wie bei Win 98.



> Wie zufrieden sind den die Leute mit dem neuen "ReFS (Resilient File System)" was ja "NTFS" ablöschen soll. Ist ja sein Win8 bestanteil. Bringt es echt mehr Power ?


Ich wußte davon bis gerade gar nix. 
Der Windows 8 Start Vorgang war schneller als vorher (was aber auch ein schon jahrelang laufendes Vista war). Ansonsten habe ich keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bemerkt, hatte aber auch in keinster Weise darauf geachtet.


----------



## Enisra (4. Oktober 2014)

Demens schrieb:


> Aber dann müssten wir auch die Metro Oberfläche hier bemängeln ist ja auch nur ein Anwendungsprogramm und hat nichts mit dem "Betriebssystem" zu tun.
> Wie man ja sehen kann bei Mac oder bei Linux braucht man ja keine Oberfläche um ein Betriebssystem zu bedienen.



Ich stelle einmal deine Kredibilität in Frage und behaupte mal knallhart das überhaupt keine Ahnung von OSX hast und dir das eh nicht gefallen wird in anbetracht dessen das man sich bei Win8 schon ein gutes Stück davon hat inspirieren lassen
Und natürlich hat man da eine Oberfläche, behaupte doch nicht was das so überhaupt garnicht stimmt oder benutz die richtigen Begriffe das man weiß was hier erzählen willst


----------

